# Very interesting article, for those who knows russian though



## mike123 (Feb 27, 2005)

Doctor Parfonov in Central institute of gastroenterology in Moscow is treating his IBS patients with heavy course of different probiotics. He highlights the most effective drug *Hylak Forte* that stabilize PH balance in intenstines, and helps normalzie it's bacterial levels. Unfortunately i couldn't find any if this drugs in the US. There are all made in europe.This is the link. http://www.consilium-medicum.com/media/con...02_06/298.shtml Maybe u can translate the whole thing somehow.


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

hylak is a homeopathic product i think.I already took it but couldn't finish the bottle du to ineffectivness.


----------

